# New Tank for the Kyoga Flamebacks



## Vettech85 (Jan 12, 2012)

Even though the other fish weren't messing with them in any way, I decided that I was going to put these 4 in the 10 gallon tank for the time being to give them a fighting chance. They were and still are doing fine. I also noticed the other day one of them has red tips on the dorsal fin. Well now that they are in a tank with white gravel and they don't blend into the tan gravel, that same fish is starting to get color in the fins too and the others are still the gold/silver color with no color change. Maybe I got lucky and got myself a male and a few females! Only time will tell. Now to play the waiting game and see what comes of these babies.

I'm also waiting to see what my Jewels do. I have a male and female that seem to be pairing up and are really enjoy the clay pots that I put in the tank when I moved the Flamebacks. Who knows maybe I'll end up with them spawning.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi I didn't understand very well, yu want to keep 4 H.sp "Kyoga flameback" in a ten gallon tank; it's just impÃƒÂ´ssible in the mean run
xris


----------



## Vettech85 (Jan 12, 2012)

They aren't even an inch long. As soon as they are bigger they will make their way into their own larger tank. I just used what I had for the time being so they could grow. I didn't want to have to run out and buy a larger tank for 4 tiny fish, Plus I've seen no signs of aggression so I'm not overly worried about them.


----------

